# Won a EOS-M + 22mm at Golf Tournament



## Dylan777 (Aug 14, 2013)

The company I work for opened a golf tournament, to support American Cancer Society. With 2 kids (2 & 4yrs), I couldn’t recall the last time hitting balls at the range, therefore, I didn’t expect to win any prices from the tournament.

It turned out, Hole #14, par 3, 165yards, #7 iron – I got my very 1st *HOLE-IN-ONE* ;D ;D ;D. I thought I going get a 1D X for that, it turned out EOS-M + 22mm. Final score +9. 

I thought I would share my "HAPPY STORY" with everyone here.


----------



## bholliman (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations on the hole-in-one! I've been playing golf for many years and still haven't had one. Close several times, but not yet...

Since you already have an RX100 II I can't imagine you will use the EOS-M much however.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 14, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> The company I work for opened a golf tournament, to support American Cancer Society. With 2 kids (2 & 4yrs), I couldn’t recall the last time hitting balls at the range, therefore, I didn’t expect to win any prices from the tournament.
> 
> It turned out, Hole #14, par 3, 165yards, #7 iron – I got my very 1st *HOLE-IN-ONE* ;D ;D ;D. I thought I going get a 1D X for that, it turned out EOS-M + 22mm. Final score +9.
> 
> I thought I would share my "HAPPY STORY" with everyone here.



That's just a great story all the way around!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats - that's great!


----------



## AudioGlenn (Aug 14, 2013)

that's awesome! I get excited playing miniature golf... I can't imagine hitting a hole in one on a big course.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 14, 2013)

A friends company had a golf tournament and one of the prizes was a waterproof camera..... It went to the person who put the most balls into water hazards. Glad your prize was for a much more worthy accomplishment...


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 14, 2013)

bholliman said:


> Congratulations on the hole-in-one! I've been playing golf for many years and still haven't had one. Close several times, but not yet...
> 
> Since you already have an RX100 II I can't imagine you will use the EOS-M much however.



Thanks bholliman.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 14, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> That's just a great story all the way around!



Thanks TWI by Dustin Abbott


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Congrats - that's great!



Thanks neuroanatomist


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 14, 2013)

AudioGlenn said:


> that's awesome! I get excited playing miniature golf... I can't imagine hitting a hole in one on a big course.



Thanks AudioGlenn,

After 12yrs...that was my 1st ;D. I got my co-workers signed the card and it will be laminated and framed this weekend.


----------



## markr041 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations on the hole-in-one! 

Since you already have an RX100 II I can imagine you will sell it and use the EOS-M, which is much more versatile and gives better images and video.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 15, 2013)

markr041 said:


> Congratulations on the hole-in-one!
> 
> Since you already have an RX100 II I can imagine you will sell it and use the EOS-M, which is much more versatile and gives better images and video.



Thanks markr041,

Long story short, I bought EOS-M during $299 deal through BH. I brought it with me last trip to China. It's quite big for jean pocket. I tried the RX100 II when I was in Hong Kong. I like it a lot, not to mention it's pocktable. I ended up selling my EOS-M on CL for $365 and replaced with RX100 II.

I'm not sure what to do with EOS-M that I won from golf Tournament. I might sell it on CL again.


----------



## ForumMuppet (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrats on the Ace! If it were me I probably would have shot a +9, too...on THAT hole.


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrats on a great story! Too bad you already had that camera... but hey, you can always give it away to someone who really wants it... like people from South America like me  haha


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 7, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> The company I work for opened a golf tournament, to support American Cancer Society. With 2 kids (2 & 4yrs), I couldn’t recall the last time hitting balls at the range, therefore, I didn’t expect to win any prices from the tournament.
> 
> It turned out, Hole #14, par 3, 165yards, #7 iron – I got my very 1st *HOLE-IN-ONE* ;D ;D ;D. I thought I going get a 1D X for that, it turned out EOS-M + 22mm. Final score +9.
> 
> I thought I would share my "HAPPY STORY" with everyone here.


CONGRATULATIONS! 8) 8) 8) ... in 2008, I won a fancy looking Golf kit, clubs (or whatever they are called) bag and golf shoes (which did not fit my feet), during a raffle at an office event ... but I never played golf and I don't know how to play golf ... the whole kit was sitting in the house occupying space, in the hope that I'd one day learn and start playing golf, which never happened so 2 years later my wife sold it to a colleague of hers ... I let her keep the money, so I could have an excuse to spend money on new lenses for my camera ... I still occasionally use the Golf kit sale as an excuse to buy new camera gear ;D :-[ ... well a Man's gotta do what he wants to do by hook or crook ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 7, 2013)

ForumMuppet said:


> Congrats on the Ace! If it were me I probably would have shot a +9, too...on THAT hole.



;D ;D ;D....I do get a snow-man here and there.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 7, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! 8) 8) 8) ... in 2008, I won a fancy looking Golf kit, clubs (or whatever they are called) bag and golf shoes (which did not fit my feet), during a raffle at an office event ... but I never played golf and I don't know how to play golf ... the whole kit was sitting in the house occupying space, in the hope that I'd one day learn and start playing golf, which never happened so 2 years later my wife sold it to a colleague of hers ... I let her keep the money, so I could have an excuse to spend money on new lenses for my camera ... I still occasionally use the Golf kit sale as an excuse to buy new camera gear ;D :-[ ... well a Man's gotta do what he wants to do by hook or crook  ;D



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Zv (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't think I've ever known of anyone who got a hole-in-one. I thought t was just stuff of legends ....

Well, congrats on the achievement! Must be a great feeling. Sorry to hear about the rather dissapointing prize, I mean they could've given you a toaster or a kettle it would be more useful! 

;D

Well, I like the M, maybe you could give it another chance? Or just sell it and use the money to buy decent filters a new bag or 1/30th of a 400mm f/2.8 II!


----------



## Jim O (Sep 8, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> The company I work for opened a golf tournament, to support American Cancer Society. With 2 kids (2 & 4yrs), I couldn’t recall the last time hitting balls at the range, therefore, I didn’t expect to win any prices from the tournament.
> 
> It turned out, Hole #14, par 3, 165yards, #7 iron – I got my very 1st *HOLE-IN-ONE* ;D ;D ;D. I thought I going get a 1D X for that, it turned out EOS-M + 22mm. Final score +9.
> 
> I thought I would share my "HAPPY STORY" with everyone here.



*Congrats!* The hole in one is the bigger prize here for sure.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 9, 2013)

Jim O said:


> *Congrats!* The hole in one is the bigger prize here for sure.



Thanks Jim O


----------



## steve126a (Sep 9, 2013)

You mean to tell me you had a hole in one at a golf outing and all you got was an EOS-M? What a terrible event! At any of the golf outings I have golfed at (most charity outings), the MINIMUM for acing a par 3 is like $10,000. Usually you win a car or motorcycle. The EOS-M would be the "closest to the pin" prize.

Congrats anyway, still an amazing feat.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 9, 2013)

steve126a said:


> You mean to tell me you had a hole in one at a golf outing and all you got was an EOS-M? What a terrible event! At any of the golf outings I have golfed at (most charity outings), the MINIMUM for acing a par 3 is like $10,000. Usually you win a car or motorcycle. The EOS-M would be the "closest to the pin" prize.
> 
> Congrats anyway, still an amazing feat.



Thanks steve126a


----------

